# Built a buffet



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

My first venture into building a piece of furniture, it took me quite a while as I only worked on it in the eves and weekends. It was for my father in law's condo. Part buffet and part room divider really, so both sides had to look nice. This is also the biggest thing I think I've ever built and in my tiny shop it was a challenge finding space a lot of the times. It was made out of 3/4" bamboo plywood, poplar was used for the toe kick and spacer.

Here's the sketchup drawing I did, I'm still learning sketchup as I go along 


In process


Finished and in place


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

very sleek,i like it alot:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice design--


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's beautiful. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! Next project will be new kitchen cabinets, a first for me (I've done garage cabinets before) and after this buffet I'm feeling better about tackling such a project..


----------



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

Good job!!


----------

